# Rekarte pelo Brasil: RECIFE/PE



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Finalmente retornei ao grande estado de Pernambuco! Que felicidade que estava ao pisar no chão de Recife, uma das cidades que eu mais queria conhecer.
Recife é uma cidade mágica, com uma cultura e um povo fantástico, para todo canto que você anda você se surpreende como o que se acha, é uma mistura do antigo com o moderno, do tradicional com o inovador, do popular com o elitismo. 
A cidade tem tudo que eu gosto: Praias, centro histórico, museus, festas, boa culinária, skyline imponente. Eu adorei os dias que estive em Recife, espero em breve voltar lá!

Nesse primeiro momento mostrarei o Recife Antigo, foi aqui que a cidade de Recife começou, mas infelizmente boa parte dos prédios coloniais dessa região foram derrubados ao longo do tempo, nessa área há o marco zero da cidade, o museu/loja de artesanato pernambucano, e a primeira sinagoga das Américas que inclusive continua funcionando como sinagoga mas também é um museu. Então vamos lá!


*RECIFE ANTIGO*​


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Ótimas fotos, mano. É bom ver que essa parte da cidade está recebendo mais atenção. Espero que um dia essa zona seja tratada como a joia que é.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Recife antigo é apaixonante! Na espera das próximas regiões dessa deslumbrante cidade. Parabéns Rekarte!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelentes fotos do Recife Antigo, Rekarte! Recife, aliás, é uma cidade pela qual tenho muito carinho e admiração, pois meu finado avô materno é pernambucano, nascido na Zona da Mata Sul (Água Preta) e ele me falava muito de Recife desde a minha infância; sem contar que um dos melhores amigos que já tive também é de Recife.


----------



## Lucas RBD (Sep 24, 2011)

Muito bacana teu relato e fotos !

Vc chegou a conhecer o Paço Alfândega ( há um terraço com uma bela vista do centro ), Igreja Madre de Deus ( ao lado do Paço ), a badalada Rua da Moeda ( a badalação acontece à noite, mais intenso entre sexta e domingo ), os museus Cais do Sertão ( há um restaurante/bar no rooftop do museu, bem bacana ) e Paço do Frevo, o parque de escultura do Brennand ?

O Recife Antigo é a parte turística mais interessante da cidade, tem bastante coisa pra explorar.


----------



## viniciuspvh (Jul 2, 2009)

O Recife Antigo vem melhorando muito nos úlimos anos com a ocupação do Porto Digital

Belo thread


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MARAVILHOSAS FOTOS .... recife cidade arretada ... 


capital do nordeste .... a mais cosmopolita


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Faço as suas palavras as minhas sobre o Recife e os recifenses
O Recife Antigo é muito aconchegante. À noite o Recife se transforma em uma outra cidade ainda mais linda.
Espero ansiosamente pelos hotéis e residenciais na ilha.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Belas fotos. 

Ai na praça do arsenal tem um maltado maravilhoso. Vale a pena experimentar.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucas RBD said:


> Muito bacana teu relato e fotos !
> 
> Vc chegou a conhecer o Paço Alfândega ( há um terraço com uma bela vista do centro ), Igreja Madre de Deus ( ao lado do Paço ), a badalada Rua da Moeda ( a badalação acontece à noite, mais intenso entre sexta e domingo ), os museus Cais do Sertão ( há um restaurante/bar no rooftop do museu, bem bacana ) e Paço do Frevo, o parque de escultura do Brennand ?
> 
> O Recife Antigo é a parte turística mais interessante da cidade, tem bastante coisa pra explorar.


Eu fui no Brennand, postarei fotos aqui 



Mateus Oliveira said:


> Belas fotos.
> 
> Ai na praça do arsenal tem um maltado maravilhoso. Vale a pena experimentar.


Nunca ouvi falar nesse "maltado", então fui pesquisar e descobri essa lanchonete criada por um cubano no Recife, parece ser interessante, com certeza irei lá quando voltar ao Recife!









No Recife, lanchonete completa 89 anos como Patrimônio da cidade


Maltado e bolinho cubano são os mais procurados desde os anos 1920




www.brasildefatope.com.br


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelente thread Rekarte de uma grande cidade, aguardando a continuidade...


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Que bom ver o Recife sob as lentes do Rekarte. Parabéns pelo thread Rekarte.
Espero que tenha gostado do Recife. Pernambuco é um estado que vai se descobrindo e se apaixonando aos poucos.  .


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Parabéns pelas fotos, Rekarte! O bairro do Recife Antigo realmente é muito lindo e espero que receba mais atenção ainda da administração municipal. Ansioso pelas próximas fotos


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Que bom ver o Recife sob as lentes do Rekarte. Parabéns pelo thread Rekarte.
> *Espero que tenha gostado do Recife. *Pernambuco é um estado que vai se descobrindo e se apaixonando aos poucos.  .


Gostei muito! Não devo demorar a voltar lá


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belas fotos. Recife é demais, adoro a cidade!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SANTO ANTÔNIO*
Bairro histórico mas que pouco preservou seu patrimônio, é onde se concentra as lojas de comércio popular, muito movimentado, também é um ótimo lugar para se comer comidas típicas de Pernambuco como um cuscuz recheado e um acarajé um pouco diferente do baiano.​


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Massa! Tô ansioso pra saber por onde Rekarte andou haha


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Gostei muito! Não devo demorar a voltar lá


Que bom que gostou da terrinha, Rekarte! Volte sempre e será sempre bem-vindo, sinta-se em casa Rekarte! Como diz um de nossos slogans: Pernambuco é só chegar!🙂


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Essa região é legal, mas é muito muvucado. Do Recife Antigo sairia pela Buarque de Macedo em sentido Praça da Republica entre os dois palácios, o Teatro Santa Izabel, a ponte Princesa Izabel, e sairia na Rua e do Cais da Aurora. É muito mais bonito nessa região do que o lado do comercio de rua do Recife, dos ambulantes e muvuca.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucas_Wild said:


> Massa! Tô ansioso pra saber por onde Rekarte andou haha


Só continuar acompanhando o thread 



Pernambucano Soul said:


> Que bom que gostou da terrinha, Rekarte! Volte sempre e será sempre bem-vindo, sinta-se em casa Rekarte! Como diz um de nossos slogans: Pernambuco é só chegar!🙂


Vlw!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND (Parte Externa)*
Considerado um dos melhores museus da América do Sul, o Instituto Ricardo Brennand está situado em um complexo composto por três prédios: O castelo, a pinacoteca e a galeria de exposições temporárias. A área conta ainda com um entrada de palmeiras e área verde com esculturas.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND (Parte Interna)*
O Instituto foi fundado em 2002 pelo empresário pernambucano Ricardo Brennand, no total o museu tem mais de 60 mil itens, com peças de diversas origens e de diversas épocas.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND*
O Instituto conta com a maior coleção do pintor holandês Frans Post, o primeiro pintor a retratar a paisagem brasileiro durante o período do domínio holandês no nordeste.​


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Rekarte, deu para perceber na sua apresentação da cidade de Recife como você possui afeto pelo lugar. Desde de que passei a acompanhar o skyscrapercity brasil tive e tenho interesse em conhecer esta cidade que além de contar concretamente parte importante da história colonial brasileira, esbanja beleza! Os pontos altos do thread, até agora, ficam para o Recife Antigo e Bairro de Santo Antônio. Desse último, aliás, eu gostaria de ver mais fotos, pois gosto de ver justamente o lado mais povão das cidades (acho que isto ainda escapa a muitos threads da capital pernambucana), assim como também outras relíquias do patrimônio histórico que ainda sobrevivem ao descaso. Parabéns pelas fotos e obrigado!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Deslumbrante demais, o Instituto Ricardo Brennand! Parada obrigatória pra quem quer visitar o Recife e conhecer mais sobre a história do Nordeste!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

As coleções do Ricardo Brennand são maravilhosa


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

cearês said:


> Rekarte, deu para perceber na sua apresentação da cidade de Recife como você possui afeto pelo lugar. Desde de que passei a acompanhar o skyscrapercity brasil tive e tenho interesse em conhecer esta cidade que além de contar concretamente parte importante da história colonial brasileira, esbanja beleza! Os pontos altos do thread, até agora, ficam para o Recife Antigo e Bairro de Santo Antônio. Desse último, aliás, eu gostaria de ver mais fotos, pois gosto de ver justamente o lado mais povão das cidades (acho que isto ainda escapa a muitos threads da capital pernambucana), assim como também outras relíquias do patrimônio histórico que ainda sobrevivem ao descaso. Parabéns pelas fotos e obrigado!


O bairro de São José junto com Santo Antônio são os bairros🤪 mais povão do Recife. São José é o bairro do Galo da Madrugada, do Mercado Público mais antigo do Brasil. É a região mais famosa do Recife, mas também a mais abandonada. É super mostrada e divulgado o bairro do São José, mais do que Boa Viagem. São José dos muitos ambulantes nas ruas imprensadas, mendigos, muvuca e muita desordem. O bairro histórico esconde muitas historias do Recife Velho, mas pela aproximação do Recife Antigo e como serve de acesso a região sul do Recife, vem atraindo a atenção do mercado imobiliário, como a construção do projeto Novo Recife. E é lá onde ficam as famosas Torres Gêmeas Sul do Recife. São mostrados por aqui sim os bairros "povão".


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

cearês said:


> Rekarte, deu para perceber na sua apresentação da cidade de Recife como você possui afeto pelo lugar. Desde de que passei a acompanhar o skyscrapercity brasil tive e tenho interesse em conhecer esta cidade que além de contar concretamente parte importante da história colonial brasileira, esbanja beleza! Os pontos altos do thread, até agora, ficam para o Recife Antigo e Bairro de Santo Antônio. Desse último, aliás, eu gostaria de ver mais fotos, pois gosto de ver justamente o lado mais povão das cidades (acho que isto ainda escapa a muitos threads da capital pernambucana), assim como também outras relíquias do patrimônio histórico que ainda sobrevivem ao descaso. Parabéns pelas fotos e obrigado!


Infelizmente não tenho mais fotos dessa área


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*BOA VIAGEM*
Bairro nobre da capital pernambucana, Boa Viagem fica na zona sul do Recife, próximo do município vizinho de Jaboatão dos Guararapes, sua praia é muito visada por aqueles que procuram por uma moça bonita.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM*​


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Rekarte!!
Você tá virando o Ice 2 nas andanças, hein?
Adorei as fotos de Recifeelings!❤ Tenho uma saudade doida de lá!
Sou apaixonada pelo Instituto Brennand! 
Preciso voltar!
Obrigada por compartilhar, migo...

Bjks


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Ice é meu ídolo, sempre tomo dicas com ele quando vou em uma nova cidade 

vlw, Déa!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

^^
Achou alguma Belle de Jour na praia de Boa Viagem, Rekarte?


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Esse trecho de orla é conhecida por Setúbal, um sub-bairro de Boa Viagem com quase sem faixa de areia na sua orla, quando a maré fica alta. Setúbal é um bairro legal do Recife nas partes internas também.









Fonte: Wikipedia.

Fez o percurso por toda orla de Boa Viagem a pé? 😱 Da divisa com Jaboatão dos Guararapes até a igrejinha de BV é curto percurso, mas continuar até o Pina é chão mesmo


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Na Praça da Boa Viagem eu peguei um ônibus para Pina hehe



Will_NE said:


> ^^
> Achou alguma Belle de Jour na praia de Boa Viagem, Rekarte?


Tinha muitas por lá


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Não vale andar de bus. Para notar a grandeza e beleza da orla tem que ser a pé, nem que seja a cada dia um trechoSe bem que a orla será requalificada, como também a orla da vizinha Jaboatão dos Guararapes que terá obras gigantes na sua orla.

Como é a orla de Jaboatão atualmente


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Já estava andando desde da parte interna de Jaboatão 😅


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Realmente não tem como.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*BOA VIAGEM*
Parte interna do bairro nobre.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Boa Viagem*
Praça da feirinha (que ocorre a noite).​


----------

